

Show HN: Who Died Here? - yitchelle
http://whodiedhere.com/

======
balajiviswanath
Interesting concept. Where did you source the data from? Are they from public
records or Wikipedia?

~~~
a_bonobo
I think some of them are definitely from Wikipedia, if you search for
"Brisbane" you'll get a couple of job-descriptions, as well:

Arthur Morgan (Queensland politician) ---- Paddington, Queensland, Brisbane,
Queensland, Australia

And that one's definitely from Wikipedia:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Morgan_%28Queensland_pol...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Morgan_%28Queensland_politician%29)

------
minopret
Fun.

Only two deaths at motels? Good start. Also, searching for "John" provides
fast results on a single page. OK, but searching for "e" is not as quick.

There is a usual degree of data inconsistency, for example for "Titanic".

------
Gilly_LDN
How is the data ordered?

